# ¿Que es esto? (Atenuador Weber con emulación de altavoz mudo)



## Sinfirma23 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hola, resulta que se de electronica lo justito así que os escribo para ver si con vuestra ayuda puedo saber que es esto.

El aparato en si es un reductor de potencia colocado entre altavoz y amplificador.

es lo del cuadrado azul, parece una membrana de altavoz con su iman y su bobina, lo que no entiendo que es lo que hace ahí.

Y otra cosa....esto lo venden suelto?


----------



## lleonver (Jun 8, 2014)

Esta conectado a que?


----------



## papirrin (Jun 8, 2014)

> es lo del cuadrado azul, parece una membrana de altavoz con su iman y su bobina, lo que no entiendo que es lo que hace ahí.



yo tampoco lo habia visto, pero me imagino que es para compensar el aire sin hacer flujo, tiene perforaciones del otro lado?


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 8, 2014)

@Sinfirma23 es un Atenuador Weber con emulación de altavoz mudo, y la membrana que vez es un Speaker motor y si lo venden solo, este atenuador es para Guitarristas con amplificadores a valvulas, es para que el amplificador suene mas natural, cuando esta al tope el amplificador se puede atenuar la señal de este mismo según su potencia con este pato-aparato.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 8, 2014)

entiendo que lo ponen en lugar de poner una resistencia ¿no?, si es asi ¿para que le dejan el cono?


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 8, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> entiendo que lo ponen en lugar de poner una resistencia ¿no?, si es asi ¿para que le dejan el cono?


 

@papirrin como lo comente la membrana es un emulador, el cono es otra parte distinta del parlante, mas bien le quitan el cono para que trabaje como un altavoz mudo, esto se le llama emulación de un speaker motor.


----------



## Sinfirma23 (Jun 9, 2014)

Exacto yetrox, es eso...pero...como consigo uno? se puede sacar a partir de un altavoz de 8 ohm, como se haría?, el caso es que me quiero montar un atenuador de estos y ese componente es el único que me falta por tener, ya que por lo que veo solo lo venden en la página de tedweber y eso queda un poco lejos (USA) como para pedir un speaker motor....

¿Cual es la traducción en españa para buscarlo en tiendas o en google? ¿Altavoz motor?, es que no encuentro mucha informacion al respecto.


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 9, 2014)

@Sinfirma23 Si no lo consigues es hacerlo de forma casera solo le quitas el cono a algún parlante, pero si lo quieres mas mejor y compacto le quitas el imán a la campana del altavoz algo que no nada fácil, compras una buena membrana con el diámetro que necesitas, no es fácil sacarla intacta del parlante porque casi siempre se rompe, y le adaptas la bobina de 8Ω, muchos amplificadores de doble parlante le colocan un parlante de 16Ω sin cono en la misma caja solo es para emular el altavoz mudo.








Mas información aquí alojado: http://mhuss.com/SmallBox/page7.html

Emuladores caseros


----------



## Sinfirma23 (Jun 16, 2014)

Veo que hay un resostato por ahí en las imágenes.

El tema es que me quiero construir un atenuador de potencia para un amplificador a valvulas para guitarra.

este atenuador lleva un reostato de 50w, pero estos componentes son muy caros, de unos 50 euros para arriba. 

Pero he visto que los L-Pad son más baratos, sería lo mismo poner un L-Pad de 50w que un Reostato de 50w?

Gracias, apelo a la sabiduría de los gurus de la electrónica. jejej Un saludo


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 16, 2014)

Sinfirma23 dijo:


> Veo que hay un resostato por ahí en las imágenes.
> 
> El tema es que me quiero construir un atenuador de potencia para un amplificador a valvulas para guitarra.
> 
> ...


 
@Sinfirma23 los que usan L-Pad son las Box Volumen que no es lo mismo que un verdadero Atenuador con Speaker mudo muchos confunden eso, si quieres algo bueno y bien hecho debes realizarlo con el Reóstato que son para amplificadores grosos, pero a la final muchos guitarristas prefieren usar el volumen real del amplificador que ponerle un atenuador o una Box Volumen, una mala conexión y te cargas el amplificador.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 16, 2014)

he leído el post y buscado algo en google pero sigo sin entender 

¿El altavoz mudo que tiene + el reostato tienen como función robar potencia a la bocina original y así atenuar el volúmen?


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 16, 2014)

Daniel Meza Para que entiendas un poco mas del tema léete este Post explicado de una manera simple sin tanto parámetro: http://bloguitar.es/destacado/atenuadores-de-potencia


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 16, 2014)

Ya entendí mejor, muchas gracias Yetrox. 
Tampoco había visto algo semejante (vamos, soy de los 90's para acá) y desconozco mucho de la tecnología de válvulas


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 16, 2014)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Ya entendí mejor, muchas gracias Yetrox.
> Tampoco había visto algo semejante (vamos, soy de los 90's para acá) y desconozco mucho de la tecnología de válvulas


 

Daniel Meza bueno yo tampoco conocí el comienzo de los Valvulares, pero lo poco que se a ciertos temas como este, es con base a que soy Guitarrista


----------

